# Am I being Penalized Mr. Grubhub ?



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

After learning my lesson, I switched to Partner level. Life was good and blocks were always available at 10am on Saturday in my shitty market. Then, I received a text telling me that new blocks released time is Saturday at 1010am.

Now, every Saturday when I log in at 1010am, I do not see any blocks open and at the maximum I am able to pick few shitty blocks in whole week and thats it!

I have a feeling that Grubhub has only changed my block pickup time to 1010am and all the rest Partners are getting it at 1000am.

Whats happening?

Did any of you has your block schedule release time changed to 1010am?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

They hate you!


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

TampaGuy said:


> They hate you!


I know that 

but seriously am I being the only one penalized here?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I don’t do GH. Hopefully someone can help you in this forum.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Forget about blocks. Just login, go available and take orders. They say you can’t, but that’s what I’ve always done. You are an IC, not an employee.


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Forget about blocks. Just login, go available and take orders. They say you can't, but that's what I've always done. You are an IC, not an employee.


not in market.... 1 can mostly get orders only when on block


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

10:25 here.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

10:40 here


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

blocks are mini prisons


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah. This week they opened at Thurs 10:20 for me, but there were more blocks still available than there have been for the last few weeks.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Joe Dow said:


> Did any of you has your block schedule release time changed to 1010am?


Yes, a week or so ago here in PIT, I got that message.

I don't think the notification about new blocks came through until about 10:15, though. I wasn't in the app waiting.

I haven't done a ton for GH yet, but as far as on block/off block goes, I seemed to get more orders when on a block.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm getting the same thing. It sucks!!! They e-mailed me that the new block release time would be 10:30. Yet the block release notification came at 10:15. I keep the app open, but the blocks go really quickly. By the time I got in to update my schedule, there were barely any blocks left. It's like they pick and choose who they're going to assign the blocks to, while the rest of us are just forced to sit around like idiots waiting for orders to come in. I'm still making the same, but I'd like to have more knowledge about when I'm going to work. I can't take just sitting around like this.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Yes, a week or so ago here in PIT, I got that message.
> 
> I don't think the notification about new blocks came through until about 10:15, though. I wasn't in the app waiting.
> 
> I haven't done a ton for GH yet, but as far as on block/off block goes, I seemed to get more orders when on a block.


Do what I do: set an alarm on your phone for 3min before blocks open up. Open the app and open the scheduling menu. Sometimes you have to go back and forth between "Update Schedule" and "Done Updating" before they open up.

The last three weeks, all the blocks have been gone before I got the "New Blocks Available" notification. If you wait for that I'll guarantee they'll be gone.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

They sent out an email saying that everybody in that level has the same time. They staggered the drop times across all markets so their servers don't overload.

When I first started GrubHub in 2016 they would crash all the time trying to snag blocks.. It got better and hasn't happened to me in a long time. but I guess it was still happening in other parts of the country.

From what I've been reading they've been reducing the amount of blocks because Grubhub is losing market share in a lot of cities. That's most likely why there aren't any blocks left. They also might've on-boarded new drivers. New drivers get early entry on Thursdays.

Probably a good idea to have a back up.. sign up with every app in your market.

And yes the recognition program is essentially a punishment tool... They would rather fill their slots with all Premier drivers. The platform is presented to you like you have a choice and like you're an independent contractor, but the recognition program gets you to perform like an employee. Unfortunately some drivers that sign-up don't understand the law and they let GrubHub operate in that gray area. Being Premier is absolute dog shit here. They'll send you on 45 minute deliveries all night long. You can't make any money, but when you're a partner they try to push you out. Partner level the only way I've actually made real money doing this.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> Do what I do: set an alarm on your phone for 3min before blocks open up. Open the app and open the scheduling menu. Sometimes you have to go back and forth between "Update Schedule" and "Done Updating" before they open up.
> 
> The last three weeks, all the blocks have been gone before I got the "New Blocks Available" notification. If you wait for that I'll guarantee they'll be gone.


From the "If you snooze, you lose" files: My 10:00 alarm was useless today. Checked in at 10:10, 10:20, 10:30...nothing.

Blocks dropped at 10:40, and by 10:43, when I checked, there were about 7 blocks left. I've been Premier since my second week, and my scheduled blocks have dropped from 18-20hrs/wk to 4 this week. My GH earnings have dropped from ~$250-$300/wk to <$100. My only non-fast food GH delivery all weekend was a $21 Applebee's order. Otherwise it was $5-$7 Subway, Taco Bell, Burger King.

I don't know what GH did. They were smokin' two months ago.

Thank goodness UE is back.

BTW: After the fact I discovered that what time blocks are going to drop is listed on the Program Level page at the bottom.


----------

